# Freshwater Flounder



## mrbprint (Nov 15, 2010)

Not sure if I am in the right area or not, but I have come across freshwater flounders from time to time but can't seem to find much info about them. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

A quick search on wikipedia for "Achirus lineatus" brings up a lot of info.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They're a small brackish water fish that once you have in your tank you'll never actually see. They do make good candidates for a brackish water aquarium, but prefer slightly cooler water. I've had success keeping them with some of the fancy indo brackish fish like archers and gobies.


----------



## mrbprint (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I have seen them described as both fresh water and brackish. I guess they would do better as a brackish.


----------



## luspin (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, Really the only fish that can be kept in a 5 gallon would require a heater. A betta is the only fish that you can keep in a 5 gallon and like I said it requires a heater.

-------------------
Fish Tanks


----------

